# Restoring an old Schwinn Serial does not match the frame.



## colonialbrass (Oct 19, 2021)

Restoring an old Schwinn and the serial says it a 1950's Starlet,
but the frame and chain guard do not match the 50s Starlet








Any ideas as to what is going on with the serials saying it a 1950's Schwinn Starlet,
but the frame and chain guard do not match the 50's Starlet.
It matches the 1930's Cadillac Chicago Bicycle Supply Co. and it goes with the story
behind the bike being purchased in the 30's and restored in the 80's.


  1930's Cadillac Chicago Bicycle Supply Co


----------



## ADReese (Oct 19, 2021)

Your bike is definitely a prewar frame and guard. It also has the taller head tube of an earlier bike. If you post the serial we might be able to nail down a year for you.


----------



## colonialbrass (Oct 19, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Your bike is definitely a prewar frame and guard. It also has the taller head tube of an earlier bike. If you post the serial we might be able to nail down a year for you.



The serial tells me its a 1952 Schwinn Starlet, but the Frame does not match the
50's Starlet. That is where I'm getting lost. 




The frame and chain guard look like
the 1930's Cadillac- Chicago Bicycle Supply Co.


----------



## ADReese (Oct 19, 2021)

I believe your serial is saying 1940. "F" was used several times, but your serial is 5 digits instead of 6. Definitely a prewar bicycle.


----------



## colonialbrass (Oct 19, 2021)

This Schwinn History says its a 1952 Starlet ???? But it dont match a 1950's Starlet.





						Schwinn Serial Number Results
					

Vintage Schwinn serial number lookup. Enter your Schwinn serial number in the box and click



					bikehistory.org


----------



## ADReese (Oct 19, 2021)

It can get pretty confusing with schwinn serial numbers. Numbers got re-used over the years. That schwinn look-up database only goes back to '48 but your bike is definitely older. It's a good thing at the end of the day! A 1940 is more desirable and cool than a '52.


----------



## colonialbrass (Oct 19, 2021)

Hey, Thanks for your Help ! The story behind the bike, is Her great uncle bought it in the 30,s
and Mom rode it in the 40s and then Mom had it restored in the 80s and I believe that is where
the confusion is really happening, because it has a 1950's Starlet seat and crank sprocket that
I think the restorer in the 80s added those parts believing it was a 50's Schwinn Starlet.


----------



## bloo (Oct 19, 2021)

Those lookup tools online are wrong over half the time. You would do better throwing darts. Always use the lists on this site.

On a postwar bike you can get very close. On a prewar bike like yours, no records exist, so it's all reverse engineered. Still you can get close. The serial won't tell you a model like "Starlet" but you can probably nail the year within +-1, and figure out the model just by looking at it if it is complete.

The rear forks on the frame make it prewar for sure. Common wisdom says "F" with 5 digits and that font is 1940. I have F71444, and I think mine is more likely 1941, because my crank is dated 1941. Speaking of cranks, you could take it out and check the year if you want more confirmation. The year isn't always there or complete though, but it usually is. On the other hand, they may have changed the crank when they changed the chainwheel.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 19, 2021)

The picture of the green bike is of a middleweight, not a balloon bike. Pay no attention to it. It also does not have a correct chainring on it.  Rear facing rear forks rather than forward facing rear dropouts is a definite clue that your bike is older than you’re finding.  Google Schwinn catalog scans and find the link to the Anglefire site.  As stated earlier, the Bike History lookup tool should be made history itself; it’s wrong 50% of the time.  The Angelfire site will require some time and patience, but the effort will be well worth it. My 1952 Hornet has the serial number stamped into the left rear dropout.  Keep looking. 😄


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 19, 2021)

@colonialbrass ,WELCOME to the tribe of "cabers", a nice advise to you, those online sites are wrong must of the time, I use only angelfire.com , the manuals or books from Schwinn, and this cabe*!* If do you use any source, to find a postwar Schwinn bike, the serial tells you only the close date of production, never tells you the model, none the prewar tells you the models!  like the other cabers said you before, I'm whit them on the info! I says, that your frame its a prewar lady, just look the same pics from you and the cabers posted, from the manual in color! Your green one its a middle weight, whit wrong sprocket! Congrats, for your lady prewar project, its better then the green mw bike, or any models from your search, ask for the parts, here at the "want it" section, put it back together and enjoy your ride*!*


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 23, 2021)

colonialbrass said:


> Restoring an old Schwinn and the serial says it a 1950's Starlet,
> but the frame and chain guard do not match the 50s Starlet
> 
> View attachment 1498622
> ...



I had a similar problem with a Schwinn Typhoon. With help from members here, the consensus is that it is a 1965 or 1966…..but the serial number on rear drop out dates it to 1953!  

that’s a beautiful bicycle you have there, and I personally think it’s very cool if you know a little history of ownership.👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## colonialbrass (Jan 27, 2022)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> @colonialbrass ,WELCOME to the tribe of "cabers", a nice advise to you, those online sites are wrong must of the time, I use only angelfire.com , the manuals or books from Schwinn, and this cabe*!* If do you use any source, to find a postwar Schwinn bike, the serial tells you only the close date of production, never tells you the model, none the prewar tells you the models!  like the other cabers said you before, I'm whit them on the info! I says, that your frame its a prewar lady, just look the same pics from you and the cabers posted, from the manual in color! Your green one its a middle weight, whit wrong sprocket! Congrats, for your lady prewar project, its better then the green mw bike, or any models from your search, ask for the parts, here at the "want it" section, put it back together and enjoy your ride*!*



A new clue, in the hunt,  I found the head badge in a box with parts for the bike and it lines up with the hole in the frame. I'm sure it belongs. 
I believe its a form of stainless as well, but it slightly takes to the magnet and it does not have any rust as you can see. Any ideas ?


----------



## 1motime (Jan 27, 2022)

Some stainless alloys are magnetic


----------



## bloo (Jan 27, 2022)

Looks like maybe a bicycle license.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2022)

colonialbrass said:


> A new clue, in the hunt,  I found the head badge in a box with parts for the bike and it lines up with the hole in the frame. I'm sure it belongs.
> I believe its a form of stainless as well, but it slightly takes to the magnet and it does not have any rust as you can see. Any ideas ?
> 
> View attachment 1558065





That's pretty neat! A bike license used as a head badge is something you don't see very often. Someone was thinking outside of the box! 🤣


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 29, 2022)

colonialbrass said:


> Restoring an old Schwinn and the serial says it a 1950's Starlet,
> but the frame and chain guard do not match the 50s Starlet
> 
> View attachment 1498622
> ...



Yoe have embarked on a challenge that may be for more difficult than you expect.
For reference here's the 1940 Schwinn catalog. https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1940.html
 And that is not all of the varieties Schwinn offered in Lady's bikes in 1940.

Basically, the frames are the same and some have chrome plating, others painted rims/wheels.

Not all have Springer forks, nor embedded fender lights. The catalogs typically illustrate the top models but not necessarily all the different types of equipment and or the same model number. . As example, B/C your chain guard appears painted it could be an: Model D37XE-OS and can be referred by collectors as a DX model. However, its model number would be a little different without a Springer fork. Could have standard, or fork for and with truss rods, there's a lot of options of how you may set it up.  Albeit most of what is known today is from these old catalogs so, nothing is set in stone. That goes for 50, 60's and newer too.

Regardless, you can search many of the models, including the various types of the Hollywood and DX here and on the net. BTW that  license is a bit unique, but it had a Schwinn badge.


----------

